# 55 Gallon Mbuna Build



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

This is a work in progress. I am hoping to update each day as I do the build. The plan as it stands is to take down my existing Texas Tank. You can see that on my avatar. The fish are already gone, so that's simple. I'm building a background with nooks and crannies and caves for the mbuna. I think I'm going to take the top rim off the tank. I may or may not put it back on after i put the bg in. Eventually gonna build a canopy type cover for the top. I'm also repainting the stand. 

I'm starting with the background, from now on I will be calling it the Rock Wall. I figure with all the breaks I'm gonna have to take for the rock wall to set and dry, I can do the tank stuff in between. 

Let me get pictures of the rock wall supplies and the build area and I'll post that. And do progress pictures as I go. Yay!!! I'm excited. I love working with masonry and fish tanks and this is my first cross over project. Eeeeee!:lol:


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

look forward to watching your project come to life.:-D


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

Day One:

I also picked up the styrofoam, cement, dye, a trowel, and sealer. Yay! With Hurricane Judy (Irene) coming my plans got shifted around a little. I'm trying to knock out all the outside stuff ASAP and had to get all the heavy stuff done today. Tomorrow I'll set up the saw horses, cut the foam and put a scratch coat. Hopefully I'll have the brown coat done as well. I'm not sure if I'll go the traditional 3 coats like with stucco or not. We'll see how well things go. I found some rock I liked. They called it black gypsy or some such commercial nonsense. The jist of it was that it's black, quarried in upstate NY, and sparkles. So, that's the kind of rock I plan on emulating for the rock wall. Dude at the rock store wouldn't let me take a picture or get a chip. Bahumbug. Anyhow.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

you missed a bit :lol:


----------



## amberjade (May 28, 2010)

LOL Willow!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

willow said:


> you missed a bit :lol:


Lol. Not bothering with the insides. I'm lining that with foil or something quasi reflective so I can actually see under there.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

TexasTanker said:


> Lol. Not bothering with the insides. I'm lining that with foil or something quasi reflective so I can actually see under there.


just a light? lol :-D


and mylar ( sold for light reflection for plant growing ) is like 90% more reflective then foil. more expensive then foil but a cleaner look.


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

onefish2fish said:


> just a light? lol :-D
> 
> 
> and mylar ( sold for light reflection for plant growing ) is like 90% more reflective then foil. more expensive then foil but a cleaner look.


lol, no one will be able to see it. I also have those emergency blankets, silver shiny. they stick to everything with little prompting, so I might use one of those. It's really not a priority. My whole timeline is getting pushed ahead by several days cause of this silly storm and my mother's impending visit, undoubtedly during the aftermath and cleanup. Making me nuts! 

So far, in addition to fielding earthquake/hurricane/work calls I've started the rock wall. Here's the foam wall being built.


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

P.S. I'm not having the most luck getting this top rim off the tank. There's so much silicon in there I can't get a knife in it, and the razorblade broke off. I really hate the idea of having to cut this wall into three pieces just to get it in there. Tricks? If I break it off... how hard is it to build/order a new one?


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

Okay, I'm hating it. I followed all the instructions given from multiple videos and websites and every kind of glue i used, including liquid nails, plain jane silicon, and Elmers has eaten through the foam instead of adhering it, when I tried the cement it made the front too heavy to stand. Finally decided to just put the pieces together like bricks with mortar. That works and it's getting the job done and much quicker. I just don't like the look or how much space it'll take up. 










My next idea is the same concept except I was thinking three naturalish looking pillars (won't have to remove the rim!) done up with plenty of caves and voids. I'm going now to look at craft foam instead of the crud I used today, and to pick up more cement. FYI, if you do go the rock wall route, it'll take WAY more than 10 pounds, think more like 50.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Try the 3m spray adhesive on the foam, it will hold it all together good enough until you get the epoxy over the whole thing to make it solid. Btw looking good, waiting for next update.


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

*We have power back!*

I started over on the rock wall. Using contact cement I glued all the boards together creating three large blocks that I then carved. I took my time on this one and let it set for a day.


















Once everything was carved up I mixed a sloppy batch of cement to do a scratch coat over the surface of all the pieces. Tools are handy... on larger projects, I just wore gloves and applied it all with my hands. 










Next up, I'll mix a heavier batch and probably color it and add some sparkle for a heavier coat. Once it sets a little i'll carve it out and shape it. I have masonry sealant for when it's all done and dry. 

Oh, I painted the back wall of the 55 gallon also.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

looks like you're well on your way. 
i bet the fish are going to have a blast in there. !


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

*I am my own worst critic!*

I finished three versions of the rock wall and hated each incarnation. I really didn't like the materials or textures, or volume of the finished products. I may come back to this after I've gotten a larger tank and have done more research into available materials. For what I was wanting Styrofoam and cement just don't translate. Sooooo, I'm gonna do an amazon tank... after I've gotten finished removing a shelving built in from my office, repainting, and setting up a tanked wall. Whole other kind of project. I will be sure to update on that through.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

very frustrating when a plan won't work.
keep us posted on what you get up too.
:-D


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Styrofoam can be a pain to work with, but one of the funnest and interesting ways to work with it is heat, by a heat gun or a soldering iron or a home made styrofoam cutter, just make sure to stay in a well ventilated place as the smoke coming from melting Styrofoam is toxic. As for the cement I guess its just one of those trial and error things, but let use know when you get it.


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

*135 Gallon Tank just showed up!*

Now what? LOL :-D I had just decided to do either a full on SE Asia Biotope thing or Brazillian.... Then I decided to get a second 55 and do one of each.... NOW... Back to choosing which one and convincing my husband that this will be fun! I think I might have assured him I'd get rid of a few other tanks to make room. 
I'm leaning towards Brazillian....

The good news is I just bought 100 pounds of giant river rocks and have already located a really cool piece of drift wood.... Husband has happily volunteered(ish) to get it. I just have to locate a chainsaw.;-)

I am not a giant fan of the stand. It's metal, looks like knife edge or angle iron stuff. Very simple but the weight of the entire tank (1000 pounds) will come down on 4 small posts. I don't like the way that weight will be distributed onto my hardwood floors and non slab foundation. I can either buy a better stand or build.... that'd require tools... It'd be cheaper to buy the stand. We'll see.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i'd just buy a stand,my DIY is dangerous at the best of times. lol
but if you're able,why not ?


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

Just put together a stand for the 125. I borrowed it from here. I'm loving it so far, I just need a facade and to put the tank on it. If I do end up going with the Hamberger Mattenfilter over a canister, I won't need the space below to be fancy since it will be solely for storage.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

well it looks good.:-D


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Any updates on this thing?


----------

